#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Click Here:
*
IIT Varanasi Year of Establishment:* 1919.

*IIT Varanasi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Varanasi Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*IIT Varanasi Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
7119

*OPPH*
1005

*OB*
3620

*OBPH*
167

*SC*
1731

*SCPH*
118

*ST*
1770

*STPH*
NA








*IIT Varanasi Branches In Engineering:*
Computer EngineeringCeramic EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringMining EngineeringPharmaceutical Engineering
*IIT Varanasi Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 21,285/- Per Year.

*IIT Varanasi Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 19,940/- Per Year.

*IIT Varanasi Engineering Placements 2012:*
*Branch*
*No of Students*
*No of offers*

Ceramic
22
42

Chemical
44
71

Civil
30
67

Computer
40
60

Electrical
51
109

Electronics
54
89

Mechanical
49
113

Metallurgy
32
60

Mining
36
84

Pharmacy
1
1

*TOTAL*
*359*
*696*

M.Tech & M.Pharm
172
55

MCA/M.Sc.
-
47

*GRAND TOTAL*
*531*
*798*









*IIT Varanasi Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* The campus spread over 1350 acres was built on land donated by the Kashi Naresh, the hereditary ruler of Banaras. Apart from the main campus, the Rajiv Gandhi South Campus covering 2,760-acre is at Barkatcha near the city of Mirzapur, about 80 kilometers from Banaras.


It has 140 teaching departments and more than 55 hostels for boys and girls. The total enrollment in the university stands at just over 15000, including students from all over India and abroad. Several of its colleges, including engineering (IT-BHU), science, linguistics, journalism & mass communication, law and medicine (IMS-BHU), Faculty of Management Studies, are ranked amongst the best in India. Out of these IT-BHU is set to become India’s 16th IIT, IIT-BHU from the academic session 2010 .Also, the university is well known for its Department of French studies which offers degree and diploma courses. BHU is ranked as the second best university in the field of research in India after Delhi University.It is also ranked as the best overall university of India on all parameters as per the India Today magazine dated 2 June 2010.

*Central Library:* The Central Library is one of the largest libraries of the country. It was established in the Telang Hall of the Central Hindu College in the Kamachha campus of the University in 1916, with a small but precious collection donated by Professor P.K.Talang. Nurtured in its infancy Bu the renowned historian Sir Jadunath Sarkar, it had eminent scholars of the library science like Dr.S.R.Ranganathan, the father of Library movement in India, as its Libraries.
The Central Library changed its location to present building, in 1941, situated in the main campus. The construction of the present majestic building was started in 1927 with a very generous donation from Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad of Baroda after whom it has been named. This elegant building was designed on the suggestion of Mahamana Malaviyaji.


The institute follows the semester system and offers the following courses:


B. Tech. (four year duration)Integrated M. Tech (five year duration)M. Tech Dual Degree (IDD B.Tech + M.Tech degrees) (five year duration)M. Tech. (two year duration)M. Sc. (in Applied Sciences)B Pharma and M Pharma (5 year course)Ph.D (all engineering, science and interdisciplinary areas)
*IIT Varanasi Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are 60 hostels (including 17 Girls Hostel) with an accommodation capacity of 9128 students (7003 boys and 2125 girls) in the campus.

*IIT Varanasi Address:* Banaras Hindu University, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh, India.

*IIT Varanasi Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi m tech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

